# -니까  ending placed in positive sentences



## adamantiu

Hello everybody! Korean student here 

This is my first thread here by the way. I was watching Korean drama *"내 여자친구는 구미호". *In a scene the Gumiho girl said to a boy angrily: "구미호니까 ". The English subs said: I'm a Gumiho!

My question is: Why did she use "-니까" ending? Isn't -니까 only for questions?  Would it be the same to say "구미하입니다"?

I have two more example of positive sentence that have "-니까" ending:

야! 먹는 거 아니라니까. (Ey, I told you it was not food!)
그러니까...

I don't get it...

고마워요!


----------



## Warp3

It looks similar, but that is a different ending.

*"{verb stem}+(스)ㅂ니까"* is the "question" form of the formal polite speech level.

*"{verb stem}+(으)니까 ..."* means "Because of V, ..."

So the literal translation is more like: "Because (I'm a) Gumiho"

That said, you aren't supposed to chain (으)니까 after nouns, only verbs, so could it have been 고미호 이니까 instead?


----------



## adamantiu

Oh! I get it, thank you!

I got the "구미호니까" sentence from the subs and those can be edited by everyone so maybe the transcription was not very accurate.


----------



## wildsunflower

Warp3: if a noun ends with a consonance, you add "이" before 니까, e.g. 사람이니까. 고미호 ends with a vowel, so it does not need "이". "구미호니까" is correct.


----------



## Warp3

I was using 이니까 there not as a consonant follower form, but to inject a verb (in this case, 이다).  The rule I'd seen noted that (으)니까 only follows verbs/adjectives, not nouns.

However, your post seems to be referring to an N+(이)니까 construction, instead, which I'd not seen before.  Hmm...I wonder if that construction was originally 이다+(으)니까 in the past and just got contracted to N+(이)니까 over time.  It makes sense that way and wouldn't be the first Korean construction I've seen that is a contraction of the original form.

Thanks for the clarification, wildsunflower.


----------



## wildsunflower

I am sorry I misunderstood you. Yes, what you said about (으)니까 is correct. I just didn't understand what you brought it up for "고미호니까".


> I wonder if that construction was originally 이다+(으)니까 in the past and just got contracted to N+(이)니까 over time.


This makes sense, but I don't know if it is the case. Sorry my knowledge is short for this.


----------

